# Does gender really matter when choosing?



## s_and_ke (Oct 17, 2011)

We won't be getting any birds until May, but my husband wanted to know if gender should play a big part in our choices or not. Started out only wanting one male then I joined here for us to learn. Now I don't know hahaha! I was told the large cage we are looking at can house up to 4!  We don't want to breed so I plan on making some clay dummy eggs just in case.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I only have males, but I love them!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have both and to save headaches i prefer girls 
the boys are really loud well the 2 younger ones but my other 2 are ok
the females are more quieter and so more cuddly


----------



## s_and_ke (Oct 17, 2011)

His reasoning is that it might be too hard to find just males as the places we have to choose from usually keep big cages of mixed ages for sale. Meaning ages would be difficult to determine. The one breeder we found is not an option. She asks $100 each for normal greys :/

(giggle) I prefer males as its a better chance of teaching them to talk


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

My 2 males both talk and sing up a storm. I love it! But, my house is not quiet...until 8pm when the cage is covered, lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i prefer girls. cuddlier and sweeter. and not so loud lol males are more likely to go through nasty hormonal teen stages... im at that point with tsuka and oh man does it ever get old! getting bit and having a tiel who thinks he can do what he likes is a pain in the backside (and fingers). tsuka is sweet too when he wants to be, but its the hormones!! 
tsuka bites on his bad days when he doesnt want to step up, he bites if he sees my camera, he runs away when its time to go back in his cage, he attacks me when i have the camera, he attacks dally sometimes, he screams because hes a jerk... if theres a reason i understand but some days he likes to scream... on his good days hes a bit nippy but he asks for headscratches and wants attention. not all tiels are guaranteed to talk, not even males.
i paid $80 for dally, and $50 for tsuka, and those are cheap in my area. tiels in my area are anywhere between $80-150 on average. though some rediculous places charge $300 for whitefaces!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they know what the parents are its easier to determine gender and if they're older, it'll also be easier to determine gender. But the best way is to let the bird pick you whether its male or female. That's how I ended up with my original two, they picked me and I had no clue of gender at all.


----------



## s_and_ke (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing  Hormonal teen stage? at what age does this seem to happen and how long does it last? Is it just with males or is theirs just worse? I want us to be fully prepared <3


----------



## Evilstrawberry (Oct 4, 2011)

I like both and I really think it has a lot to do with the individual bird's personality, maybe meet some birds and see which ones you like and which ones like you?  

Also what size cage are you getting? I wouldn't get 4 birds just cause your cage can house them and often what pet shops etc think is big enough isn't nearly close! The more room they have the better!! I would recommend starting with just one or two, seeing how he goes and bonding with him and then deciding at a later date if you want to get more  really there's no rush and having just one or two little guys around will make it easier for him to bond to you and for you to give them all the attention they need!

Good luck! First birds are so exciting  i'd love to see photos when you do get them!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

teen stage, both can get it but from what ive read constantly its usually males and theyre usually worse, though the odd female has been hormonal and witchy too (keeping a very lovely lutino pearl girly in mind  )

tsuka hit his at 6 months old. he's 18 months old now, and i expect it to calm down at 2 years old. but they can be up and down with their hormones too. i think this also depends on the bird.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Females are more quiet and gentle. Males are louder.


----------



## s_and_ke (Oct 17, 2011)

ok so obviously the difference is sound level. Sound is not an issue. I have been around various parrots and other birds before  The volume of an angry male tiel is nothing compared to most of the other birds I could choose from and while I know that not all males will talk but I have yet to meet one that didn't, so my chances are pretty good I think


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

hi i don't know has much as some of the ladies on here but i can tell you which i like best. my mom as two males they never stop screaming, or just chirping i guess they are in their 8th or more year now. she has had them for a long time she has to cover them up to get some quite time. my daughter and i have girls from what i can tell they are very quite i only hear them every now and then. they just turned 6 months this month. if you don't mind me asking in what area do you live? i get my birds from a breeder and she only charges 35 for greys. Angel is the first pic she is my baby and sparkles is the other she is my daughters.


----------



## Karolina.S (Jan 27, 2011)

_Males are considered to be the best choice, as most have the tendency gain skills in mimicking speech, whistles and other sounds. Females on the other hand become very compassionate and will want to cuddle with her owner more. It is a fact that two birds of the same sex get along just as well as a mixed pair. So it doesn't matter what gender the Cockatiel you are getting is as long as it is healthy and has a good temperament._


----------



## ozzy-nator (Jul 16, 2011)

I have both, I do agree females are much quieter. Ive only had a male for about 2 months, and yes he does sing, he sings happy birthday , wolf whistle, and part of the howdy doody theme song, it can get old, but he is so much more comical and friendly and just plain fun.
I personally like listening to him, dh not so much all the time. 
He is a riot, he does the cutest funniest things I love him to pieces. hes probably about 16 weeks now.

Ozzy is our female and shes 2. I love her to pieces too, but they couldnt be more different, Ozzy really just eats, chews her toys , drinks, although she has perked up so much since we got Oscar. they play together, sometimes it almost sounds like they are talking to each other.

I think you should pick the bird not the gender. plus its hard to really know the gender. good luck. 

we have both our birds in this cage http://www.amazon.com/HQ-32x21-Flig...40/ref=sr_1_89?ie=UTF8&qid=1319123208&sr=8-89 and it fits them perfectly, I think if you where to have 4 birds you would need something bigger.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny is my first and only bird. He is a male. He sings in the morning and mid-afternoon but really doesn't make that much noise unless he's trying to get my attention. And he loves to snuggle. Maybe he is the exception to the norm- I don't know. (Also, he has recently decided he likes to talk on the phone and must "talk" to whoever I'm talking to also. And even puts his head to the receiver to listen.  )


----------



## s_and_ke (Oct 17, 2011)

Aw sunny sounds awesome! I can't wait til we move. Then I can get the cage and begin looking at birds  To the person wondering where we are we are in Missouri, USA. In the boonies. There is one woman who breeds tiels here but from what I can gather she has no clue who is related to who any more as she breeds in a room turned aviary. That lack of control and record keeping scares me. If I am going to play genetic lottery anyway, I would rather browse the shops where at least its clean and bright enough I can evaluate health properly. She lives outside of town so animal control can't check her out :/ Thats why I won't go to a breeder. That's pretty much the only reason why.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, in the end sometimes pet stores get their birds from the same sort of people. if you find a GOOD breeder, its not bad. i got dally from a breeder and her cages were spacious and clean and all birds were healthy and the area was well lit and the lady knew which birds had personalities that the owner was looking for and could even tell us hatch dates and band number too 

i will look for some breeders in your area that you can take a look at. the lady you're talking about doesnt seem like a good breeder, she sounds like a backyard breeder


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

these people dont ship.... but you can call around and find which one is best for you, you can take a look at their facilities and such and see if theyre good quality.

http://www.mobirdlady.com/About-Us.html

rehoming one is also a great option, again look at environment and such carefully and ask lots of questions.

http://www.hoobly.com/12016/110/0/


----------



## s_and_ke (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't really need them to ship I suppose. If things work out I could pick up in Kansas City or Springfield. I will consider many, many options and talk to lots of folks in our area (which actually we do include the two cities mentioned in the whole "our area" as we have been many times to both). Believe me I do not intend to buy the first birds we see. I've viewed a lot of pics of healthy vs sick birds to help me choose healthy ones too. How many we get depends on if I can get the cage I really want. If I can we may get 3 or 4, if not then a pair. At least a pair, um, by pair I mean two not necessarily a male and a female. I don't really want to breed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can have a male and a female and not have any babies result, you just have to monitor them carefully. But just having them is enjoyable!


----------



## Tricia (Jul 4, 2011)

I was wondering about my bird Skipper, we thought he was a male but he hardly whistles except in the morning to call me here are some of the things he does
he comes to me for head scratches and opens his beak if I stop
he makes a heart shape with his feather some times
he opens his feathers right out like an eagle
he is very affectionate but quiet so a bit confused ? Any one got any ideas ?He is 5 months now.. thanks


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the eagle wings is not anything to do with gender 

do you have any photos of skipper?


----------



## LucyKemp (Jul 26, 2011)

If he does heart shaped wings it's a male.

I have a female that will lower her head and coo, and raise her tail. Both sexes do eagle bird however.

Congrats!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Boys can be loud but they are my favourite  I worry about girls and egg laying/binding.


----------

